# Bottom bouncer rod



## greybeard536 (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm looking to buy a new bottom bouncer rod and I plan on putting a level whine reel on it. Looking for suggestions.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

greybeard536 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new bottom bouncer rod and I plan on putting a level whine reel on it. Looking for suggestions.


How much $ are you looking to spend? Any specific features you're looking for?


----------



## greybeard536 (Sep 2, 2003)

Mags said:


> How much $ are you looking to spend? Any specific features you're looking for?


About $100. Being able to run a wide choice of weight's.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Fiberglass ugly stick or the like for trolling, get one that's a bit heavy and you can run inline boards, bass pro has some for 30 bucks, ugly stick is 60, you don't need the sensitivity of graphite in a trolling rod, the main concern is power and it not breaking.
if your not stuck on brand new facebook marketplace has some, you may want to take a look
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/109339515759617/search?query=trolling rod

https://www.basspro.com/shop/Search...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Cabela's Fish Eagle II rods may be worth a look too in that price range.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

All good choices in that price range. 
-Denali Myriad Walleye Trolling Rod
-Okuma Dead Eye Walleye Trolling Rod bottom bouncer
-Jason Mitchell Trolling Rod
- Fenwick Eagle

Here's a link with all of them and reviews you can read. https://www.fishusa.com/Trolling-Rods#

If your near Frank's Great Outdoors they were running a sale of 10-20% off rods.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Cabala's Whuppin Sticks and King cats are almost a give away, those should be tough glass rods
https://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=243209880


----------



## gothooked (Mar 25, 2014)

Take a look at Northwoods, they have some nice combo’s and you can put together a nice rig for $100


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Are you going to be trolling with it rod in hand? If so, you do want a sensitive, fast action rod. If you are going to stick it in a rod holder and use planer boards, then a relatively cheap soft action rod will be much better.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/st-croix-eyecon-walleye-casting-rod


----------

